# Know where I can get these items?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I was browsing around the net for ideas on breeding guppies and bettas. Well, I found this interesting site where one woman made her own breeding project out of 1gal jars and some guppies.

CLICK

But I can't find any jars like the ones she's got! I've checked Wal-Mart in-store and online, I've checked the Dollar Tree, Sears... 

The woman with the idea claims that she only paid about 2.50 for each jar. I keep finding somewhat-similar jars for much more than that price, usually around 10-20 bucks a piece. 

Buying a regular 1gal aquarium tank is way too expensive when you need about 10+. I plan to breed my bettas, and among the many mason jars I'll need, I need these 1gal jars, too.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh -- found it. I think.
specialtybottle.com, $3.25 per 1 gallon jar. 
:'D !


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

What about plastic instead of glass? What about those jars that cheese poofs/pretzels/etc. come in or something like that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Something like Consolidated Plastics that sells containers to businesses. Get any food safe containers.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They sell mayonaise in those containers to resturaunts. I would try a resturaunt supply store.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a nice big jar like that when I got pickles from Costco. Worked great for all sorts of stuff, till my sister broke it. Looks like I need to get more pickles... That's a great idea that person had, btw. Another excuse to get more tanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> I had a nice big jar like that when I got pickles from Costco. Worked great for all sorts of stuff, till my sister broke it. Looks like I need to get more pickles... That's a great idea that person had, btw. Another excuse to get more tanks


I like this idea. Pickles = More tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, If you go to firehouse subs, you can buy their 5 gallon pickle buckets. They stink for a long time.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sams club sells Utz Cheese balls, which are in a awesome 3 gallon container. You can check walmart and see if maybe they have a smaller size.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

pickle jars 
or maybe peanut butter jars? you'd have to clean it out really well though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd trust pickle jars, mayo jars, but not pretzel or cheese puff jars. You want something that is supposed to hold the weight of a liquid for a long time and not leak. IME, the pretzel containers are good for a year and then they leak at the seam. This was just using it for periodic water carrying, not sitting around full. I'd expect it to fail faster in that case.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

SG: You do know that the Malawi cichlids will kill each other in the 20 in a year or two and the IR sharks get to be about as long as you are tall, right?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm looking for EMPTY glass jars. xD
And glass over plastic, because it's easier to clean and maintain. 
Plus, you could probably see the fish better.

We've got a 1gal pickle jar in the fridge I plan to use once it's empty and cleaned out VERY well. I love pickles! But they smell. xD


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

glass sheds odor far better than plastic. I bet once or twice through the dishwasher would do the trick with glass. 

I have a few 1 gallon glass jars I use for hatching eggs and used to use with a Diatom XL filter. You used to be able to buy them in the grocery stores in "canning season". Now canning supplies are high $ specialties. http://www.canningsupply.com/product/Bale_Glass_Lid_Jar_Gallon/food_storage .

Mason jar or Ball brand jars that are made for canning are really thick and strong and dishwater safe. But specialty bottle seems cheaper with good selection. Get wide-mouthed ones.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> Sams club sells Utz Cheese balls, which are in a awesome 3 gallon container. You can check walmart and see if maybe they have a smaller size.


lol that's exactly what I was picturing... but I called them cheese poofs


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

IDK about pretzel containers, but the 3gal cheese poofs/ball containers hold water fine for extended periods, like over a year. By then I normally replace them with a new container, simply cuz plastics scratch easy so they are not the easiest things to clean. 

Jar breeding is common with bettas, I don't see the point with guppies though. Raising fish in jars is hard work, you need a lot of jars. The water needs to be changed every 2-3 days.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> simply cuz plastics scratch easy so they are not the easiest things to clean.


Cleaning tools designed for acrylic tanks shouldn't scratch plastic.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Swapping them out is a good idea. That stuff get brittle after a while in sunlight.


----------

